# 09 Dik trader looks good



## derb (Mar 12, 2008)

I received my 1 bedroom 09 Dik (mar week) and did a quick trade test and it looked like the Dik of old.  I brought up all the hiltons in vegas for oct of this year.  Happy days are here again????????


----------



## lprstn (Mar 12, 2008)

Great!!!! Now you just better find a way to use all those great trades  :whoopie:


----------



## neash (Mar 12, 2008)

derb said:


> I received my 1 bedroom 09 Dik (mar week) and did a quick trade test and it looked like the Dik of old.  I brought up all the hiltons in vegas for oct of this year.  Happy days are here again????????



Which week did you get?


----------



## Anne S (Mar 12, 2008)

What is the e-mail for Dikhololo?


----------



## derb (Mar 12, 2008)

Got week 3/13/09.


----------



## derb (Mar 12, 2008)

try:  judy@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## derb (Mar 12, 2008)

I just realized, I never could get thru on that email address.  I ended up faxing Judy at :  011 27 12 277 9003


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Mar 12, 2008)

*Where's my week!*



derb said:


> I received my 1 bedroom 09 Dik (mar week) and did a quick trade test and it looked like the Dik of old.  I brought up all the hiltons in vegas for oct of this year.  Happy days are here again????????



Still haven't gotten into my RCI account.  Can't wait to see.


----------



## janej (Mar 14, 2008)

I am waiting for my week to show up also.  I even emailed the SA specialist and she said my week is banked.  I asked her when it would show up online.  Here is her reply: "You will not be able to view online you will need to contact your servicing office."

Would that be the US RCI office?


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone know what a DIk week would cost me? Im looking to use it for Florida (OrangeLake). Any help or suggestions would be great.
                                     John


----------



## anapur (Mar 16, 2008)

May Dik week trades as poorly (obscenity removed) as it traded over the last two years. 

I can see some nice locations but certainly no nice resort.


----------



## anapur (Mar 16, 2008)

Until now it is only one poster that seems to have a great Dik week, how about all the others?


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 16, 2008)

*still waiting*

I paid my levy for 2 Dik weeks on 3/7 and they still are not in my RCI account.  Last year I would not even deposit them with RCI since the year prior had been such a weak trader. Thought I would try again in '09. I am curious.


----------



## tim (Mar 16, 2008)

My 2009 Dik week looks to be trading okay, not great, but pretty good.  I think my 2008 week traded better.


----------



## london (Mar 16, 2008)

*South African Weeks*

Appears that South African weeks do not have the trading power that they once had a few years ago.

There are some great buys on Ebay for USA weeks, and a few of them are very nice resorts.


----------



## Dottie (Mar 17, 2008)

I have an April 09  Dik week.  I am not impressed with what it pulls. It is great for Las Vegas--does pull the Hiltons but basically lousy for western ski areas.  I checked Hawaii.  It pulled nothing.  Mine good trader pulled lots so I know there is inventory.


----------



## janej (Mar 18, 2008)

Dottie said:


> I have an April 09  Dik week.  I am not impressed with what it pulls. It is great for Las Vegas--does pull the Hiltons but basically lousy for western ski areas.  I checked Hawaii.  It pulled nothing.  Mine good trader pulled lots so I know there is inventory.



Which dates did you use for Hawaii?  I tried summer 08 (10 weeks) and got back weeks in 9 resorts using my 09 Dik week.


----------



## Dottie (Mar 19, 2008)

I just checked June 6 for 10 weeks and then 10 weeks starting aug 15  Result was 0 resorts for either.  Guess April is not a good month for Dik


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 19, 2008)

*'09 is banked*

It took awhile (10 days after paying), but now I have my 2 weeks banked with RCI. I have two August 7th weeks. I searched for June 6 for 10 weeks and August 15 for 10 weeks and got 8 resorts.  Not sure what that means exactly. I hope it is good. In '08 I spacebanked with Trading Places, since my "06 weeks were TERRIBLE!


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Mar 27, 2008)

*Quick search*

I got 7 resorts using the same timeframe (2009) in Hawaii.  Nothing spectacular.  I will say, several of my collegues have actual Hawaiian time shares.  

I can live without a guarantee in Hawaii if it means not paying even the $15K they paid upfront 8 years ago, let alone the $60K it costs now and the $900 a year they spend on maintenance.


----------



## gator (Mar 28, 2008)

*09 trades*

I have 5 DIK weeks, 10/09/2009, and the 09 units traded for 5 weeks on Kauai, 2 BR, Gold Crown units, high season 2010.  My Mountain View week got the 6th week I wanted.  Very very satisfied with both Dikhololo and Mountain View.

Mt. Amanzi pulls nothing, Tenbury fair, Kruger Park not good, Sudwala fair, Silversands fair.

Durban Sands I can't even get deposited.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 7, 2008)

gator said:


> I have 5 DIK weeks, 10/09/2009, and the 09 units traded for 5 weeks on Kauai, 2 BR, Gold Crown units, high season 2010.  My Mountain View week got the 6th week I wanted.  Very very satisfied with both Dikhololo and Mountain View.
> 
> Mt. Amanzi pulls nothing, Tenbury fair, Kruger Park not good, Sudwala fair, Silversands fair.
> 
> Durban Sands I can't even get deposited.



Are your Dik and Mourtain View weeks 1 BR, 2BR or more?


----------



## BobD (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a 3/13/09 2 bedroom week. It seems to trade average. I can get one bedroom non rated resorts in some peak times. In the past trading would get me 2 bedrooms at higher resorts. Thus not great but not a dog either.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 7, 2008)

My 1 Bdr is pulling 2 Bdr GC for Mexico for Jan/Feb/Mar 2009, even President's week.


----------



## jackio (Apr 10, 2008)

My April week looks like it's a moderate trader, nothing great.  My 08 week was the same week and traded much better.


----------



## wdaveo (May 18, 2008)

My new Dik week appears to be pulling great trades!  

Now I gotta figure out what to do with this stinker that expires 04/09...


----------



## Malane (Jun 6, 2008)

*Dik traders*

Dikhololo has slowly been coming back up in the RCI world it seems.  My 2009 weeks don't trade as well as the previous years (yet), but I think the previous year traders have better pull because of their age.  Still - pretty nice trading power.

Mount Amanzi has done less well on RCI.  However, I deposited MA in Dial-an-Exchange and got a couple of trades I couldn't get in Australia on RCI.  DAE is better for Europe too.


----------

